# Should I Take My Oscar Back?



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago I bought a new tiger oscar from a local store. I fell in love with it because they had a selection of larger ones. This one is about 5 or 6 inches long. I also loved the color of it . Right after I put it in the tank I noticed it was missing some scales on both side of it's body. I call the store, and they said that is normal since it was in the tank with other Oscars, and it should be fine. After reading more post, and viewing several pictures I have discovered that this Oscar has Hole In The Head disease. When I saw the picture I knew that mine had it. I went to the store with a picture, and they said that Hole In The Head Disease is just an Oscar thing, and it will go away, and the fish will be fine. I have one day left on their return policy, and I am leaning towards taking him back for a refund. When I was in the store I noticedI most of the larger ones they had in stock had this.


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

you can use this to try to save him










is available at with info-- http://www.aquariumfish.net/information ... e_head.htm

good luck :thumb:


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

there ius not such thing as hith medicin, give him clean water a proper diet of mostly good pellits and not protine! and he should get better, keep nitrates around 5


----------



## deckard_wa (Jun 3, 2006)

You could try and save him, and that would be a great thing to do on your part, but if it was me, I'd take him straight back before your window of opportunity closes


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

deckard_wa said:


> You could try and save him, and that would be a great thing to do on your part, but if it was me, I'd take him straight back before your window of opportunity closes


That is what I am leaning towards. I am new to all of this, and don't want to do something wrong, and make it worse. My water readings are fine, and I do water changes weekly. I just want to get a healthy one from the beginning.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

As RedO mentioned, there are no meds for HITH. There is a remedy though- clean water.

Keep the water clean (ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate below 10 or so ppm or better if possible). Save him, don't take him back, as the store appears to be keeping their oscars incorrectly as HITH is caused by poor water quality and occasionally diet and a few other things. Keeping water clean is all you need to do. If it's in the late stages, it may never go away. Good luck with him though :thumb:

Art


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Like said before, Clean water, some salt, and good food and he will be fine. I have brought many Oscars back from HITH. Keep in mind he may never heal fully, he will always have a scare and possibly a dent. But they are smart fish, he will know you saved him and love the rest of his long life.


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a two part update. I decided to take him back. I said since I am new to this I did not want to deal with a sick fish, so at 5:00 PM Sunday I took him back and got a new smaller one.

Update Two: After 2 days I went back to petsmart, and bought him back. There was just something about this fish, so it is here to stay.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

haha that's awesome, so how's the bigger one doing?


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

DMWave45 said:


> haha that's awesome, so how's the bigger one doing?


He (Flame) is doing fine. It seemed like it remembered me and my son, and wasn't to mad at us.


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

did you read the sticky at the top of the oscar section? all your questions will be answered there

-matt


----------

